# Brown biting bug lady-bug size



## smola (Aug 14, 2012)

I was outside and felt something biting me on my back. I went in, had my husband look, & on the back of my shirt he said there was a brown bug the size of a lady bug (all brown). He brushed it off so I never saw it. The following day I had irregular shaped red itchy spots on my back where the bug bit me. It has been a week, the redness has started to fade but the itch was terrible. We disinfected with alcohol pads & used a cortizone cream on the red spots. Any idea what these bugs could be? I live in Ft. Smith, Arkansas.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without seeing it hard to say.


----------

